# Character Name Help



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

Hey guys. I have a really simple question. I work as a slider with the knee pads and such and I need a name for my character. Really anything will do as long as it loosely relates to sliding.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Skidz
Roadrash
Roadkill
Slipper
Splatz


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

^I liked Skids.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

I like Skidz, too. Another quick question:

I have slider training today again but my thighs are super sore from crouching. What can I do to get them to feel better within 6 hours?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wolf said:


> I have slider training today again but my thighs are super sore from crouching. What can I do to get them to feel better within 6 hours?


I'm sorry, but I can't quit laughing! I do know how you feel and I've been there using/stretching muscles you haven't used in a while and just how SORE you are that next day. Icy/Hot will give you some temp. relief, but there's nothing like just stretching really, really good before and after. Good luck!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

oops, to stay on topic, I also like the name skidz!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

fick209 said:


> I'm sorry, but I can't quit laughing! I do know how you feel and I've been there using/stretching muscles you haven't used in a while and just how SORE you are that next day. Icy/Hot will give you some temp. relief, but there's nothing like just stretching really, really good before and after. Good luck!


Thanks! Turns out the muscle group that was sore didn't affect my ability to practice sliding at all... And the icy hot cream I used helped, too. All went better than expected!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

eat pickles and bananas to prevent muscle cramps.
on topic...
I really like road rash
but here are a few more options
johnny quick
speed demon
streak


----------

